# Any One Else Willing to Hunt Bears with a BB Gun?



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

This morning, I did a day break trip to a local inlet... hoping to find some busting jacks and spanish. They were absent but Bluefish and Ladyfish made for some good fly line stretching.

I no more than walked down to my spot when - right at day break- right in the one spot the horizon's glow was giving me light on the water- a 60 pound tarpon aired it out on some finger mullet. That poon decided to blast at the same spot over and over for 20 minutes until day light and the boat traffic picked up.

This is a spot I do on foot... all I had was an 8 wt.
I threw and threw at that poon.... I know it is an impossible feat to land it off the beach with an 8 wt, but I was willing to give it a go. 

Ethical consideration- I was planning to get some jumps and then break it off- not intending on having it drag 200 plus yards of fly line/ backing.

No luck feeding it and I am sure I am foolish for wanting to give it a shot... but... what would you do?

I ask because they are very likely going to be here for another 2-3 weeks and while I am chasing other critters at this spot- I may see one feeding at this spot again... and thus likely to be tempted again. I may take the boat next time but I love fishing from the bank.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Asking it better- you are fishing from the bank and suddenly a poon shows up 40 feet away blasting away on mullet.
You have an eight weight and a mullet imitation fly.

Throw or not throw?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Hard not to throw at it, maybe next time throw some bait out on a properly sized spinning rod and continue to fly fish while it soaks.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I’d throw it. No way I could resist


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

It's like the Dirty Harry movie; "I gots to know".....click


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Tarpoon........Hell yeah, he will eventually just swim away. Worst case scenario he steals or breaks your line.

Bear...........Hell no, he might get pissed and come at you. Worst case scenario you get ate!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The night trips I run are aiming at 20-40lb tarpon and my anglers usually use 8 or9wt rods in Biscayne Bay.. Things get exciting when the occasional 60 or even 80lb fish eats 
the fly (they come surging out of the shadows when you’re looking at an entirely different fish)… 

Now you’re in a fight you can’t win but don’t worry about the fish… A big tarpon against under strength gear will have no problem dealing with it… As for the angler - go for it and enjoy while it lasts… since it won’t last long while that fish is taking you to school.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

An eat is an eat. As long as you show proper respect to the fish. 

cast away.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I figure you got three choices!

Ignore him 😏

Bring a heavier rod since you said hes goona be there next few weeks ,for a better chance at landing him.

Bring the boat ! But your enjoying the shore line thing so heavier rod would be my choice👍😎


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Gotta throw - you might be able to land that fish on an 8 weight. I land 50 pounders. Why not 60? Fight it hard and if it breaks off / no harm.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Jared D said:


> Asking it better- you are fishing from the bank and suddenly a poon shows up 40 feet away blasting away on mullet.
> You have an eight weight and a mullet imitation fly.
> 
> Throw or not throw?


100% throw. As long as there's not sharks all over. You can break that fish off or put some bite tippet on same land it.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Love the heart on this board.
Sharks are not a big problem here… least the size ones to chomp a poon.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go for it...if you have the reel you just might land it.

Several years ago a buddy and I were fishing for trout with 8lb mono and a bull shark decided to eat my lure. I fought him until he bled from his gills.

Don't be afraid to be under gunned.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’d throw every single time.


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

Don't know about y'all but I can still break 20 pound with my 8 weight. 20 pounds on an 8 weight is 20 pounds on a 12 weight.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

The only tarpon I don't cast at are the ones out of my range. Regardless of what I'm holding. It's a disease.

Go for it.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Jared D said:


> This morning, I did a day break trip to a local inlet... hoping to find some busting jacks and spanish. They were absent but Bluefish and Ladyfish made for some good fly line stretching.
> 
> I no more than walked down to my spot when - right at day break- right in the one spot the horizon's glow was giving me light on the water- a 60 pound tarpon aired it out on some finger mullet. That poon decided to blast at the same spot over and over for 20 minutes until day light and the boat traffic picked up.
> 
> ...


I think that I would have tried also! Like you said, you could always break the fish off (you may not have had much of a choice anyways)!


----------



## ChickenBone (Oct 12, 2017)

Definitely throw at it, if he breaks off, he breaks off. You lose 100% of fish you don’t cast at.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Gotta send it!


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Jared D said:


> Asking it better- you are fishing from the bank and suddenly a poon shows up 40 feet away blasting away on mullet.
> You have an eight weight and a mullet imitation fly.
> 
> Throw or not throw?


Throw every time. That said if I was seeing tarpon feeding in the same spot more than once you can believe the next trip there would be designed around them, with the right rod.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Take your dam boat and a bigger rod. Don't let a feeding Tarpin go to waste


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

“That tarpon is too big for my 8wt so I’m not going to throw to it” said no one ever


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Take your dam boat and a bigger rod. Don't let a feeding Tarpin go to waste


I hear ya. They are in the sound I fish this time of year just scorching the mullet. In that sound, you can bet they are in one of four places.... so it is pretty likely I can cross swords with one....
BUT... it is also fall fishing- so the tarpon, reds, and trout all draw my attention..... and my wife likes fish tacos and the Poons dont give her any.

But, I agree. A feeding tarpon should not be wasted.


----------



## Donovanbest (Aug 10, 2021)

You miss 100% of the shots you don’t take.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I threw at a Sailfish with a 6 wt. once. It was what I was had in my hand when he showed up.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

FlyBy said:


> I threw at a Sailfish with a 6 wt. once. It was what I was had in my hand when he showed up.


Did it eat? What were you actually chasing?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I was catching Spanish Mackerel and the sail was small, about 4 1/2 feet long, feeding on the same glass minnows as the Spanish. A heathen buddy was with me, and the fish followed his Clark spoon in. He did not eat, I put the 6 wt. up and grabbed a 12 and he disappeared during the process.


----------



## E_walker (Oct 23, 2021)

If you can read it (and don't love your rod...?) go for it.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Throw always, not worried about breaking fish off on any size on any tackle. You have the drag set for 35-50% of your backing rated strength and you do your part fighting off the butt and walking him up and down the beach where you want to land him you should have a good chance, thought it would make for some good runs and jumps!!!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

If you tell me where it is I’ll go out and inspect the situation….then I can give you an educated answer….


----------

